# Phesant hunt



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like the birds our making a come back. Good number of roosters where i was. what do you think?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

From what I hear on here. Theirs not enough habitat and to many predators. They might get better numbers but the numbers will never get to be like they used to be.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Planted birds from the DWR


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> Planted birds from the DWR


Not a chance! The DWR could care less about pheasants. That's the last thing they're going to spend money on.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

my pheasant hunt turned out quit well


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice haul!!! I bet that was a blast!! So-Dak?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

your pretty good Nor-tah. It was a hella good trip.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

South Dakota is the bomb! Never seen so many Pheasants in my life........We couldn't let the dogs out of the truck to whiz without them going on point or flushing birds...and that was on the highway.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="DR_DEATH":2zyt1azs]Planted birds from the DWR


Not a chance! The DWR could care less about pheasants. That's the last thing they're going to spend money on.[/quote:2zyt1azs]

The DWR does release Birds. I believe they take 10% from registered bird farms to let loose in the wild. I have seen them taking them first hand from the Bird farm where I go and have seen them letting them loose.

So yes there is a chance that they do care but very little. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="DR_DEATH":30uwc3dx]Planted birds from the DWR
> ...


The DWR does release Birds. I believe they take 10% from registered bird farms to let loose in the wild. I have seen them taking them first hand from the Bird farm where I go and have seen them letting them loose.

So yes there is a chance that they do care but very little. 8)[/quote:30uwc3dx]

??? that would be news to me.... They may BUY them at that bird farm but I don't believe they just take 10% 
By rule the bird farms must release 10%. But I do not believe they just go and take the 10%.
How I understand it is that if they release 10 birds they have to release one with that 10. Guessing that the one bird release gets shot at the same time as the 10! 
I may be wrong??? But I think it would be neat to see that. With all the bird farms in Utah, 10% would be great! Figure Hickens, Hatts, and many others go through well over 100,000 birds a year!


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I know for a fact they release birds in the area I hunt. I know that because some of the roosters still had blinders on. Another way is how many wild buff and black pheasants have you seen?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> I know for a fact they release birds in the area I hunt. I know that because some of the roosters still had blinders on. Another way is how many wild buff and black pheasants have you seen?


Where you are hunting must be close to a bird farm! When the DWR gets birds I have only seen them get Ringnecks.
By rule if the bird is off the farm it is property of the state!
And I have seen WILD BUFFS, and MILINISTIC(Black) birds in the wild! Tell ya how. Out on the bird farm after all the hunting is over in March the birds are pairing up and Roosters are scrambling to find any hen they can. Well after that is all said and done later in the summer you start to see little chick running around with some of these first pen raised birds having clutches in the wilds! That makes them wild!
Also I hunted a farm about 8 miles from the bird farm closest boundry... at that time it was LOADED with birds of all colors! I seen birds the entire summer. Ringneck Roosters with Black or Buff Hens raising young half breed birds! A half Ringneck and black bird is one of the best camo'd birds around! They are dandy birds! I also killed a Buff there that was a two year old bird! But no sure if it was born there? 
Seen some Black and Reeves Phez cross also... One is mounted at Hickins now! 
So the only time that I am aware of the DWR releasing birds is during the youth hunts!
Also there is a myth some would like you to think that pen birds won't reproduce in the wild... Not true, I have seen Chukar and Phez do it!


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Tak for putting me back in line. I was thinking about my Kansas trips and have never seen a color variation while out there hunting. In Utah anything is possible.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> Thanks Tak for putting me back in line. I was thinking about my Kansas trips and have never seen a color variation while out there hunting. In Utah anything is possible.


Thats what they pay me the big money for! :arrow: :mrgreen:


----------



## premier (Nov 6, 2009)

How else do you think that those states have such good pheasant hunting. I know they release birds. Now if Utah's DWR would release 50,000 or so birds out every spring im sure the numbers would gradually rise, and if we continued on shooting or even trapping critters that eat them, we could eventually have them farm raised birds raising wild birds and then......next thing you know we have wild pheasants just like those good hunting states


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

premier said:


> How else do you think that those states have such good pheasant hunting. I know they release birds. Now if Utah's DWR would release 50,000 or so birds out every spring im sure the numbers would gradually rise, and if we continued on shooting or even trapping critters that eat them, we could eventually have them farm raised birds raising wild birds and then......next thing you know we have wild pheasants just like those good hunting states


The state use to release birds! Just today I drove past the place that they raised them all!

Until you get the ***** killed, you will be pissing in the wind!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

My dad used to raise pheasants for the fish and game. We would raise them until they were onld enough to fly well and let them go. They would band every one of them before they let them go within a mile or so of our house. Back then there were alot more pheasants, but I can tell you that even after hunting the same areas we let them go in, we never shot a banded bird. This makes me wonder if the high number of birds was really linked to releasing them.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

In order to even come within a million of the birds that are in Kansas you would have to take out all of the house From Provo to Payson and have that be habitat for the pheasants. No way will Utah ever have even 1/16 of the birds the midwest states hold. Unless Utah is able to aquire a lot of acres for habitat plain and simple.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with Dr-Death! Not only are the birds going to love it, but the Elk and Deer to! You guys do know you pulled the wheels of the trailers right on the winter range and crop lands!


----------

